# Lost my hedgehog at school!!!



## Megan_Hedgies22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Soo... I brought my 2 hedgehogs to school as a class pet. It was one weekend and I left them in my classroom that has their very own cage. One of them escaped and fell off the counter. My teacher found little hedgehog poop on the floor on the other side of the room. I have looked EVERYWHERE and no hedgehog. Any tips i want to find them before Christmas. I have already set food down with a blanket and a heat pad. Im soooooo worried. :x:x:x:x:x:???::???::???::???::???:


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That's not good... How long have they been lost for. How cold is the room they are in. 

If they already went into hibernation they won't come out. You will need to search for them. 

But I could put food and water out. That will probably attract them more. Set out the or favorite treats and see if they come out. Turn off all of the lights so they are more tempted to come out and eat. It needs to be pitch black in the room. 

The hedgehog may have been very injured from the fall as well. 

Could They have escaped out of the room?


----------



## Megan_Hedgies22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well Meatball has been lost since this morning of December 8. The room is probably 69 degrees. In the room we think we found where she might be. We also put out food and water. As long with a heating pad and one of their snuggy bags with my sent on it. And thankfully she could not of gotten out of the room. Today my teacher made sure that the door was shut so Meatball could not sneak out.


----------



## xorenaa (Jul 11, 2014)

Is there any way to bump up the heat in the classroom a little? Even if you set out a heat pad and blanket, she may get too cold to look for a source of heat.

Good luck, I really hope you find her!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You're going to need to search everywhere, preferably when the room is empty so you can hear. Check cupboards, closets, any thing with a small opening. Listen for any hissing or huffing that might signal where she is. If you can, get a space heater set up in the room to heat it to 73* or so. It's dangerous for her to be in the room with that temperature, especially since it's usually even colder at the floor & she could be in cooler areas as well, wherever she's hiding. 

Any chance you or someone you know would have a live trap used for wild animals? Or could buy one? One big enough for a hedgehog wouldn't cost too much, and they're often sold at outdoor & home improvement stores. If you can't find your hedgehog today, I would get a live trap to set up tonight or tomorrow. Put food only in the trap, and a heating pad under it (but with a blanket between the pad & cage). Hopefully if hedgie is warm enough to come out looking for food, he'll end up in the trap.

It's essential to find him as quickly as you can. If there's any openings at all in the walls (vents, a big enough hole, etc.) he could end up in the walls and be completely lost. In addition to the heating concerns, it's dangerous for hedgehogs to go longer than a day or two without eating. You definitely need to find him before Christmas break - if you don't by then, I would assume he's probably dead.

Also if, hopefully when you do find him, be prepared that he may be attempting hibernation or have done so & managed to come out of it himself. It's very possible he might need a vet visit in case he has a respiratory infection now, or other injuries from escaping & being out in the room. You'll need to make sure their cage is 100% escape proof as well.

Although honestly, I'd recommend taking them home again and keeping them there. Hedgehogs aren't great classroom pets and they don't do well in that kind of setting for the most part. They shouldn't be left unattended for a full weekend either. They would be better off at your house where they can receive attention every night at a time that's more comfortable for them and make sure they're being attended to. A visit to the classroom once in a while is fine if it doesn't stress them too much, but it's not really appropriate for them to stay there longer.


----------



## Megan_Hedgies22 (Dec 8, 2014)

We have Found Meatball!!!! We think she was hiding under neath the counters where there is a little void so to speak... We also laided out a certain amount of food and she must of been hungry caurse she ate it all!!! My little escape artist is now in her cage with a lock on the door.:lol::grin::grin:


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

YAY!!!!! but didnt you say you lost 2??


----------



## Megan_Hedgies22 (Dec 8, 2014)

No, Prickerz, I have two hedgehogs Sonic and Meatball. Meatball is the one that is my little escape artist. And Sonic dosent really like to adventure anywhere outside of the cage.


----------



## Bae (Dec 10, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to ask a question on this forum?


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Go to the "forums tab"

Click on the topic that u think best fits your question. If you aren't sure, click on "General questions"

On the top left there will be a button u can click called "new thread". You can submit ur question after that


----------



## Bae (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Marissa (Oct 27, 2015)

I too have lost a young favorite 4 month old hedgehog named Siegfried . It seems he was able to find a way out of the sanctuary I built for them.. I've been searching days and nights our 2 hectare property but there's no sign of him at all


----------



## Slava (May 29, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWW...is this for real????

Hedgehogs have no business being brought anywhere or being a class "pet". 

You kids should stick to rock pets


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Slava, this thread is from 2014. Additionally, that's an incredibly rude comment.


----------

